# Pepper Crusted Salmon



## Scotch (Aug 21, 2009)

This has long been a favorite in our house. The pepper becomes fairly mild with cooking. 

Serving it tonight with steamed asparagus, some crusty roasted garlic bread from La Brea Bakery, and a very nice 2007 Navarro Première ReserveChardonnay (I highly recommend just about anything from Navarro).         

Photos below.

_*SALMON IN PEPPER CRUST

*_2 Tablespoons Soy Sauce
1 Large Garlic Clove (Mashed to a Paste)
2 Teaspoons Fresh Lemon Juice
1 Teaspoon Sugar
2 Salmon Fillets, Skinned (6 ounces each)
4 Teaspoons Coarsely Ground Black Pepper
2 Tablespoons Olive Oil

1. In a sealable plastic bag combine soy sauce, garlic, lemon juice,
and sugar; mix well.

2. Add salmon, shake to coat well, squeeze all the air out of bag and
seal it; let salmon marinate in refrigerator for 30 minutes, turning
bag over once or twice.

3. Remove salmon from the bag and pat it dry; discard marinade.

4. Press 2 teaspoons of the black pepper onto each piece of salmon,
coating it thoroughly on all four sides.

5. Heat the olive oil in a heavy skillet over moderately high heat until
it is hot but not smoking.

6. Saute the salmon for 2 minutes on each side (8 minutes total for
each piece), or until it just flakes.

7. Transfer the salmon with to paper towels and let it drain for 30
seconds.

8. Serve with lemon or lime wedges.

Serves 2.


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 21, 2009)

That looks delicious! I'm always on the lookout for a new salmon recipe so this might get a try this weekend.


----------



## Scotch (Aug 21, 2009)

Made it tonight with $5.99 per pound fresh King Salmon from Von's (local version of Safeway), which was great!

BTW, not in the last picture that the salmon is dark pink in the middle. That's the biggest trick of all when it comes to cooking salmon -- don't overcook it.


----------



## bullseye (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks great, Scotch!  I need to give this a try.


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 21, 2009)

Scotch said:


> Made it with $5.99 per pound fresh King Salmon from Von's (local version of Safeway), which was great!


 


I have a nice little 14 lb king that was caught about 9 hours ago and part of it will be used in this recipe. The rest is going in the smoker along with a couple of nice pinks.


----------



## GB (Aug 22, 2009)

Cooked salmon is one of my least favorite fishes (but raw is one of my favorites), however this looks and sounds delicious. I just may make this for dinner tonight.


----------

